
Why there’s nothing mysterious about consciousness - zenoswonkyarrow
https://iai.tv/articles/the-demystification-of-consciousness-auid-1381
======
putzdown
This is as well-argued a case for illusionism as I can imagine. And it shows
how hopeless the case is. The argument is, in a nutshell, “Consciousness seems
to imply a soul, but there’s really nothing but brain; therefore consciousness
is nothing but brain.” It attempts to resolve the hard problem by ignoring the
elements that make it hard. Something inside each of us is experiencing our
perceptions, thoughts, feelings, and memories. Nothing suggests that matter
produces experience. Therefore the ability to experience truly is mysterious.
If some part of consciousness is illusion, who or what is being duped by the
illusion?

